

Weather.com from 1996-2010 - aaronbrethorst
http://www.weather.com/newscenter/slideshow/preview.html

======
dacort
This should be redone with % of homepage consumed by advertising over time.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
it's the green one: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Exponential.svg>

